# Java API-Doku innerhalb von Eclipse?



## SaschaLR (16. Okt 2005)

Hallo!

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit die Java API-Dokumentation gut nutzbar in Eclipse anzuzeigen und zu "browsen" ???

Ich dachte an eine Darstellung in einem Fenster wie der Code einzelner Klassen oder parallel dazu...

Gruß Sascha


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (16. Okt 2005)

*Gähn*

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=128119&highlight=#128119


----------



## SaschaLR (16. Okt 2005)

Tja, der Herr hätte sich das *gähn* mal besser gespart und mir eine Antwort gegeben ... als auf einen Beitrag zu verweisen in dem nur etwas ähnliches steht, aber nicht im Ansatz eine Antwort auf meine Frage ... aber inzwischen habe ich es herausbekommen....


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (16. Okt 2005)

Der Grashüpfer hätte sich erstens die Mühe geben sollen zu suchen und zweitens, den gelinkten Beitrag vollständig durchzulesen.
Es ist nunmal SEHR ermüdend, die gleiche Sache immer und immer und immer und immer wieder erklären zu müssen, weil die jungen Grashüpfer so schrecklich faul sind.


----------



## SaschaLR (16. Okt 2005)

Der Grashüpfer hat gesucht und den Beitrag gelesen und NIX gefunden um die API-Doku so in Eclipse zu finden wie er es seiner Frage nach gern hätte


----------



## Beni (16. Okt 2005)

Menü > Window > Show View > Others... > Basic > Internal Web Browser.

Dann musst du nur noch die URL eingeben.


----------



## Roar (16. Okt 2005)

Menü > Window > Show View > Javadoc


----------

